# Having 2nd Boy and thought I was doing OK...



## Dosey

I am 26 weeks with our 2nd Son (our first Son is just over 2 years old)

If I am completely honest, I would have 'preferred' to have had a girl and was a bit disappointed when we found out he is a boy but I moved past that and started to get excited. I thought I was doing OK.

One of the couples we met at our Antenatal classes with our first Son has just had a girl and another of the couples announced today that they are having a girl. This made me cry and feel so jealous and it took me by surprise! I was thinking 'why can't I have that? What have I done wrong?'

Now I feel awful that I reacted that way :cry: I feel so guilty for feeling jealous when I am carrying a healthy, happy baby.

I am hoping it will pass :cry:


----------



## kaths101

Jealousy is natural and you can't help your feelings. 
Of course you love your little boy, I'm on my third boy and when I see people with one of each I get a pang of jealousy too. 
It's ok though, I'm sure some people are jealous of us with our gorgeous boys too!! :winkwink:


----------



## george83

I've just had my third boy and react in the same way when anybody I know announces they are having a baby girl. I am incredibly jealous and bordering on bitter when i hear the news, I don't know what's wrong with me but I know your not alone


----------



## mummyvikki

I know exactly how you are feeling hun, I found out last week I'm on my 2nd girl and both me and oh were so convinced we were having a boy it was such a shock it took days to sink in.
I get jealous when people mention there expecting a boy. I'm sure it's normal and will speak to my midwife if I feel it isn't easing up.
Sorry your feeling this way too, but no matter what we will love our baby's and have a while to let the feelings subside xxxx


----------



## Poppiebug

I am 28 weeks with our 2nd boy and although I really wanted a girl (we swayed) and I was quite upset when I found out, I have got more excited about having a 2nd boy now that I've got his things for a nursery etc. I do also feel like you when I hear about others having girls or I think about the name we had for a girl, which was perfect. The name we have for our boy we have had in mind for awhile, but unlike our 1st boy, I don't completely feel satisfied with the name. I think he will end up with the name we've chosen but I can't help be on the lookout for other names. So that's probably my biggest disappointment with having boy #2. I feel completely guilty though that I am still longing for a girl when I have a precious, happy, healthy (and wriggly) little person inside me. 

Hang in there. x


----------



## zmzerbe

I am only 6w+2d and all of our friends that have been with us through our TTC journey are saying it will be a boy. Granted, they are all guys. My SIL and my Sisters are saying it's going to be a girl. I honestly, so deep down in my heart want this baby to be a girl, and I started crying the other day at the thought of having another boy (my son will be two next month). I have been convincing myself that I will be excited either way, and that a second boy would be so fun and that my son would have an awesome playmate and best friend to talk about girls and other manly things with.

At the same time though, I can't get over the feeling of wanting a girl so so so very badly. I think a lot of this has to do with the fact that I always wanted an older brother, and DH has a younger sister that is just under 2 years younger and their relationship is AMAZING. I just want that for our kids <3


----------

